# 60" Linear Direct Vent Gas Fireplace - Best Models



## dtprescott (Jun 16, 2015)

I am building a new very modern home and will be purchasing a 60" Linear Direct Vent Gas Fireplace.  These things are very expensive and my head is swimming with the different reviews online.  I can get Heat n Glo, Lennox, Xtrordinair, Heatilator, and the local Kozy Heat dealer says they will be coming out with a 60" model this summer.  Or should I branch out and try to find someone else?  Any comments on quality of these various manufacturers would be helpful.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 16, 2015)

Regency also makes a similar product, & they are also high quality units.
60"? That's a monster.


----------



## SteveG518 (Aug 19, 2015)

The Xtrodinair is by far superior and is made here in the US. Larger burner (extends to about an inch of each interior wall), thermal fin cooling technology, massive heat output if requested, and backed the most respected manufacturer in the industry. Sounds like a winner to me! the FPX 6015


----------

